# Apple tv + Applis FreeboxCompagnon



## RohffSoleil (9 Août 2014)

j'ai une tv dans l'salon avec freebox où il y a mes telechargement, et je voudrais ,en me connectant sur l'applis Freebox compagnon avec mon iphone(5s) lire mes telechargement sur une autre tv qui n'a pas de freebox ! J'ai un Apple Tv 2 mais lorsque je veut lire une video ( qui se trouve dans l'applis freebox compagnon) via airplay,il n'y a que le son qui s'affiche sur ma tv ! Je sait que l'on peut en recopie video mais l'soucis c'est que : _L'iphhone chauffe très vite,
_Je ne peut pas profiter de mon iphone et regarder le film en mm temps,
_La qualité du film est médiocre 
Aidez mw svp merci d'avance


----------



## RohffSoleil (9 Août 2014)

Il n'ya personne pour me repondre?


----------

